# Colorado River Delays Coming Mid-July



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Colorado River Delays Coming Mid-July
Grizzly Creek and No-Name put-ins will be delayed until noon. 
*Call our hotline or email us for dates of closures: *
*970-618-9897 or samantha at prstudioco dot com*.​
We have been working with permitted commercial outfitters in the area to coordinate these delays. These delays are necessary for overhead work for the new pedestrian bridge in downtown Glenwood Springs. We will be erecting steel girders for 3 - 5 days. Stay tuned for more information.


----------

